# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Association code RGB  son nom de couleur

## aichaeside

Bonjour

J'ai a realiser un algorithme qui fait la segmentation des images couleurs RGB le travail consiste a extraire un mole representant la lesion dans une peau et de le segmenter en se basant sur la couleur il faut distinguer les regions de couleurs differentes et la decrire ;

Le probleme c'est que j'ai extrai la zone ou y'a la lesion et je l'ai mi sur un arriere plan blanc et je ne sais plus comment avancer pour segmenter les couleurs ,l'idee qui me vient a l'esprit c'est de traduire les codes RGB en noms de couleurs afin d'obtenir une description detaille du mole par exemple si j'ai les valeurs : R dans [12 100] et G dans [144 222]et le B dans [125 130] je peux dire que cette couleur est marron foncee (par ex) et ansi de suite 

Ma question est c qu'il y'a sur matlab une fonction qui fait la traduction des codes RGB en noms ou palette pour que je puisse determiner mes seuils 

Merci d'avance pour toute intervention et bienvenue pour vos propositions

----------


## kmaniche

je crois qu'il construire la table de correspondance, cherche avec :goolge: peut tre que tu trouve une toute prete.

----------


## Jerome Briot

Je pense sincrement que ce type de problme est (quasiment) impossible  rsoudre.

Le codage RGB contient beaucoup trop de nuance de couleur pour pouvoir simplement les convertir en nom de couleur.

Prenons l'exemple de la couleur rouge :



```

```

L'image produite ici comporte 81 nuances diffrentes... que l'on nomme couramment "rouge".

Et encore, les couches G et B sont restes  0.

Le problme est donc plus complexe qu'il n'y parait...

----------


## kmaniche

Les couleur sur une machine sont gres par l'API RGB par exemple, donc pour chaque composante R ou G ou B chacune varie entre 0 et 255 (dans le domaine des entiers).

Alors que le nombre total de couleur que l'on peut obtenir avec la fonction RGB, ou disant la combinaison des trois bandes est de 1677721 (256x256x256) couleurs.

Maintenant, pour construire la table des noms pour chaque couleurs. A la fin il faut donner un nom pour chaque couleur ?

Vous imaginez seize millons de noms  ::aie:: 


Que pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Vous imaginez seize millons de noms 
> 
> 
> Que pensez-vous ?


Le problme de aichaeside est certainement plus rduit...

Il nous faudrait un aperu d'une de ses images et des zones  identifier (ou ici  "nommer" )

----------


## aichaeside

> Le problme de aichaeside est certainement plus rduit...
> 
> Il nous faudrait un aperu d'une de ses images et des zones  identifier (ou ici  "nommer" )


l'image originale est 1.jpg
et l'image ou j'ai extrai le mole est ext.jpg

----------


## kmaniche

Dans ce cas, quelle est l'utilit de nomer ces couleurs.

Donne-nous aussi la plage des valeurs !

----------


## aichaeside

> Dans ce cas, quelle est l'utilit de nomer ces couleurs.
> 
> Donne-nous aussi la plage des valeurs !


bah l'utilit c'est de dcrire l'image autrement dit : diviser la rgion d'intrt en sous rgions distinctes et cela doit tre fait en se basant sur la couleur c'est--dire les couleurs entre une certaine valeur et une certaine autre valeur doivent tre isoles dans une sous rgion  et cette rgion aura comme descriptif  "foncee et jaunatre" par exemple  et ainsi de suite.
C'est comme ce que l'on fait visuellement en regardant un mole sur la peau  :;):

----------


## kmaniche

Je ne suis pas spcialiste en biochimie, mais ici je crois qu'il s'agit d'une segmentation en rgion, ou peut tre une opration d'tiquettage de ton image contenant le mole.

Si tu veux spcifier un nom  une plage de couleurs, l je te conseil d'utiliser l'histrogramme.

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris ton problme ? ::calim2::

----------


## Jerome Briot

Allons faire un petit tour du cot du forum Algorithmes  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> Allons faire un petit tour du cot du forum Algorithmes


Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum Algorithmes... ne quittez pas, nous allons prendre votre appel.  ::D: 




> Je ne suis pas spcialiste en biochimie, mais ici je crois qu'il s'agit d'une segmentation en rgion, ou peut tre une opration d'tiquettage de ton image contenant le mole.


Oui, je suis assez d'accord. Un filtrage Gradient ou Variance devrait nous donner les bords de la zone. A partir de l, les techniques usuelles de segmentation devraient fonctionner.

Pour revenir au "nommage" des couleurs, le mieux est de passer dans l'espace XYZ et d'utiliser le diagramme chromatique CIE pour distinguer chaque couleur. Vous pouvez ainsi faire votre propre dcoupage (voir galement la publication "Number by Color" de Brand Fortner).

----------

